# Getting 100% CPU Useage running WCG?



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm back in full WCG production, two x58 rigs, each with a X5670 CPU at about 4Ghz+  They're humming away next to me at work, where I need the warmth and the power is cheap  *BOTH are running Ubuntu LTS*

So here's the thing... one rig is showing the CPU at 100% all the time.  The second rig is only running about 45%-70% CPU while WCG is running.  I'm using "psensor" to monitor the systems.

I know there is a setting somewhere to set the CPU utilization for WCG, but I can't seem to find it... I looked in the BOINC UI, but can't find any settings... can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2017)

Options - Computing Preferences.

BTW, you'll get a faster response if you put these type of questions in the team thread, because so many are subscribed to it.  I just happened to update TPU's home page at the right time to see it.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Options - Computing Preferences.
> 
> BTW, you'll get a faster response if you put these type of questions in the team thread, because so many are subscribed to it.  I just happened to update TPU's home page at the right time to see it.



No "options" in the BOINC interface that I see in Ubuntu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2017)

Ubuntu: Menu bar is at the top of the screen.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ubuntu: Menu bar is at the top of the screen.





...applause.  My CPU is now being properly abused


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2017)

That menu system in Ubuntu is a main reason why I don't use Ubuntu.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That menu system in Ubuntu is a main reason why I don't use Ubuntu.



LOL


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, I realize that's a pebkac issue.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes, I realize that's a pebkac issue.



Apparently, given that you hate it and I could not find it... it's an Ubuntu thing.  Maybe I'll remember next time.


----------

